# Short haired oriental cat looking for a new home



## Schanter (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,

My parents recently emigrated to Australia leaving behind our family pet of 15years to live with me. He is a gorgeous short haired oriental cat who has spent the last 15 years living in a house with a garden. But he now has to live with me in a top floor 1 bedroom flat with no garden. He is used to having people around but due to my job I am rarely in and he has become quite lonely and in need if a wee bit more space.

I have spoken to the vet about rehoming him but because of his age they have suggested having him put down. But he is a gorgeous cat who is old and does spend most of his days sleeping but I could not bring myself to do this.

I was wondering if anyone could suggest the best way to rehome him as I am not really sure of any other options as the cats homes won't
Take him due to his age.

Any suggestions would be very much welcome as I am really stuck.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

at this age im sure your cat will enjoy the quiet home, cant you keep him.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

no good vet would EVER suggest putting a cat to sleep that isn't ill!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

please don`t take this the wrong way ... but i think at 15 this cat deserves to spend his final months/years with family he has known all his life 

if you rehome him , not many people are going to consider a cat off his age ? nor i am sure would he settle and if he did i should imagine it would take a long time.

after just losing our 20 year old family cat, i can tell you should my mother have moved id have given anything and done anything to have the cat with me . after 15 years is he not a part off family 

sorry i may be sensitive at the moment after losing our chutney , but i definetly think at 15 this old boy deserves to live out his final days infront off a warm fire with people he knows and loves  x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A cat this age will sleep a lot of the time and enjoy a quiet life. I really cant understand that you would want to get rid of him after he has known you all his life. 

Often, cats of this age become stressed after being rehomed and stop eating and literally starve themselves to death. Very sad post and I feel totally depressed after reading it.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Sarah,
as you can see from the responses you have already received...for those of us who have had to deal with the painful loss of our own older cats, this is quite an emotive topic.
I feel you do have the cat's best interests at heart and are genuinely worried that he is not happy with you in your flat. I think though that you do have to accept, that while these arrangements may not be absolutely perfect, they are probably the best solution given the alternatives.
Maybe you could leave the radio on when you are out at work so the voices give the impression of company and I am sure he would appreciate it if you could maybe cut down on social events so that you can be home more often with him in the evenings.
I really do not think that a rescue centre would be at all fair on this poor cat, but maybe you could ask the vet receptionist to keep an ear out for an older retired couple who have lost their own pet and would be able to provide a comfortable retirement home. In this situation I would offer to pick up the bill for ongoing veterinary treatment which he may need in the future.


----------

